# Square D i line



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

The FA32100 is rated 240v the FA34100 is rated 480v and the FA36100 is rated 600v


----------



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

FA36100=600v
FA34100=480v
FA32100=240v


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

You should be able to use any of the three on 208v.
I wouldn't hesitate to use a 600 volt breaker on 208 if that is what I had on hand.


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

Nom Deplume said:


> You should be able to use any of the three on 208v.


Thank you. Thats what i thought, but since its only the 2nd time I have worked with iline and the first time where I had to do the thinking, I wanted to make sure.


----------



## JBEB (Feb 24, 2014)

> I found all three breakers on my supply house website, and the prices drop from $720-$620-$485


Don't know your time frame but I would check those prices out on the web before buying at those rates.

http://www.superbreakers.net/fa32100.html?gclid=CImm3bzVqb0CFYFQOgodaQQArw


----------



## LBC Jesse (Apr 26, 2012)

Also keep in mind that FA,FC FH & FI breakers have been discontinued by SqD....just in case your customer is picky about installing discontinued items.
The replacements are now HDA, HGA, HJA... all of which we stock... (I also still have plenty of new surplus FA's in stock.
And in all reality in your 208 or 240v application the correct breaker should have been the Q2 (or now QDA) I-Line breaker... might check the AIC desired... many options, let me know if I can help you on anything.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have already slapped in QO adapters and stuck a QO breaker in 208V I-Line panels


----------



## LBC Jesse (Apr 26, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> I have already slapped in QO adapters and stuck a QO breaker in 208V I-Line panels


Those are quite handy, I have customers that request them when they want to add (for example) 6- 1p 20a QO's for lighting... the adapter is not super cheap, but the 6 QO's will offset the difference quickly compared to 6 1p 20a i-line breakers


----------

